# [Malaysian NR] Ainesh Sevellaraja - 2:55.36 4BLD



## Iggy (Dec 22, 2015)

Finally got a sub 3! Memo was about 1:30. Reaction wasn't filmed oops

This didn't improve my world ranking at all though lol

Cube: Aosu


----------



## h2f (Dec 22, 2015)

Nice. Congrats. 

patataj patataj patataj


----------



## Ollie (Dec 22, 2015)

I like your turning style 

Official sub-3 club is also cool (Y)

Edit: you're studying in the UK?


----------



## Berd (Dec 22, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 22, 2015)

Nice! Well done


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Dec 22, 2015)

Yay, sub3 was about Time! Nice Job!


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 23, 2015)

Nice solve, congrats!


----------



## ZeshaaK (Dec 23, 2015)

very nice!!


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 23, 2015)

Awesome, Congrats


----------



## Iggy (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone!



Ollie said:


> you're studying in the UK?



Yeah, I'll be starting in January. I hope I get to go to a comp


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 23, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Yeah, I'll be starting in January. I hope I get to go to a comp


Manchester Jan 30-31 - come along!


----------



## chungdavi (Dec 31, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll be starting in January. I hope I get to go to a comp


Cool, hope to see you around.

And congrats for the NR!


----------

